# How Much Can Some Professional Wrestlers Bench Press?



## Deity Goddess (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, new to the forums here. I was just wondering if any of you here knows how much can some of the professional wrestlers from WWF/WWE, WCW, ECW, and TNA can bench press? I remember a while ago that The Ultimate Warrior was said to be benching near 650 lbs. in his prime. I think that Mark Henry was a little more stronger. But what about the other professional wrestlers? Is there a site that's dedicated to how much professional wrestlers can bench press? Also, if any of you here knows personally what some of the wrestlers can bench press, then please post.  BTW, if this is in the wrong part of the boards, then can you please move to the appropiate board? Thanks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, new to the forums here. I was just wondering if any of you here knows how much can some of the professional wrestlers from WWF/WWE, WCW, ECW, and TNA can bench press? I remember a while ago that The Ultimate Warrior was said to be benching near 650 lbs. in his prime. I think that Mark Henry was a little more stronger. But what about the other professional wrestlers? Is there a site that's dedicated to how much professional wrestlers can bench press? Also, if any of you here knows personally what some of the wrestlers can bench press, then please post. BTW, if this is in the wrong part of the boards, then can you please move to the appropiate board? Thanks.


Most of those guys are all full of shit...

I'm sure thay were strong, but the Ultimate warrior @ 650 bench!?!?

That doesn't sound right to me!

JMO


----------



## GFR (Aug 16, 2005)

I knew John Cinna before he got into the WWF, he trained and worked at Golds Gym Venice. He could do 6 reps with 405 Raw on bench.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I knew John Cinna before he got into the WWF, he trained and worked at Golds Gym Venice. He could do 6 reps with 405 Raw on bench.


Yeah but there's dudes from my old city gym
who could do that, and smoke pot before and after the workout


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

Mark Henry is probably the strongest wrestler there is.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

650 would be a world class raw bench, I have a clip of an MMA guy doing 600 raw though - very impressive.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 16, 2005)

post it mudge


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 16, 2005)

They had an expo in pittsburg and all the wrestlers came in and worked out at my dad's gym one day. They are strong, but not amazing. I'd say the strongest could put but 350.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 16, 2005)

Wrestler's dont train for strength, they train for size - two different things. But the Rock was a top bencher, churning out 400lb benches in college. Mark Henry was a powerlifter, so I'd say he could shift a it of weight.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 16, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> post it mudge



Tank Abbot 600


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG close grip  565 close grip raw. Steve Kirit, from irongodz.com. He's not a bencher though.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 16, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Tank Abbot 600



bounced off his chest, but still very impressive....

thx


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

Bouncing or no bouncing, any guy who benches 600 gets my respect...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

bouncing...no bouncing....even partial range of motion.....Just holding that weight in your arms is amazing.  I would give him props if he just unracked it and held it there and then put it back.  I can't imagine what that weight would feel like in my hands while lying down!



> Mark Henry was a powerlifter, so I'd say he could shift a it of weight.



Aside from that he also represented the USA in a couple of olympic games in weightlifting.  He was also very quick to speak out about his anti-steroid beliefs.  Even though his best lifts were only good enough for 12 place in the world other athletes from other countries that were better than him and quick to give him props since he was (or at least strongly claims) that he was all natural and steroid free (unlike them).  Often times some of the the best European lifters would go out and say "No matter what Mark Henry is the strongest human being alive.".  He left the sport of weightlifting vowing never to return until it was cleaned up and drugs are out.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Aside from that he also represented the USA in a couple of olympic games in weightlifting.  He was also very quick to speak out about his anti-steroid beliefs.  Even though his best lifts were only good enough for 12 place in the world other athletes from other countries that were better than him and quick to give him props since he was (or at least strongly claims) that he was all natural and steroid free (unlike them).  Often times some of the the best European lifters would go out and say "No matter what Mark Henry is the strongest human being alive.".  He left the sport of weightlifting vowing never to return until it was cleaned up and drugs are out.



Mark Henry was steroid free...? I never knew that. I just saw him in the old WWF when my brother used to watch it. He was a monster motherfucker of a man. I remember when he used to grab some of the big guys and press them above his head a few times. 

If he's only gonna return when weight/power lifting is free of drugs, looks like we won't see Mark Henry again...


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2005)

Patrick, I dont know the guy at all but - when people are heavily anti-steroid, I'm suspicious. He who smelt it, dealt it, far too often.

But as you and I both know, some people are just freaks of nature.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Patrick, I dont know the guy at all but - when people are heavily anti-steroid, I'm suspicious. He who smelt it, dealt it, far too often.
> 
> But as you and I both know, some people are just freaks of nature.




yea, I was just going to reply that I am not sure 100% as I don't know him.  I do know that all the olympic weightlifters at the time who were on drugs and were the best in the world still sang his praise as being the strongest man ever because "they knew" he was clean.

The one thing that makes me want to believe him is that he was genetically a huge kid.  At age 9 mark Henery already weighed in at 220lbs!!  So, drugs or not, it is still safe to say that he is a freak of nature.


----------



## Deity Goddess (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anyone here remember El Gigante/Giant Gonzales and Ahmed Johnson?  I wonder how much those guys was putting up?  Does anyone here know?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 17, 2005)

Who Gives A Flying Fuck What They Can Bench Press!


I Am Fed Up Of People Asking 'how Much You Bench' Just Becuase Somebody Workouts Doesn't Mean They Only Bench Press


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The one thing that makes me want to believe him is that he was genetically a huge kid.  At age 9 mark Henery already weighed in at 220lbs!!  So, drugs or not, it is still safe to say that he is a freak of nature.



Wow, sounds like. I was probably 1/3 of that, if that.


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 17, 2005)

I read an article about Batista...I guess he is suppose to be pretty strong....I would guess kain, big show (giant), and goldburg would be up there too.


----------



## Deity Goddess (Aug 17, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Who Gives A Flying Fuck What They Can Bench Press!
> 
> 
> I Am Fed Up Of People Asking 'how Much You Bench' Just Becuase Somebody Workouts Doesn't Mean They Only Bench Press



Don't like the thread?  You can simply leave.


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> Don't like the thread?  You can simply leave.



MuscleM4n, you have been told my friend 

220lbs at 9 yo. That is crazy shit. Wish I had genetics like that. Took me 13 more years to hit 220


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

Terry Hogan ( Hulk) a friend of my older brother could bench 738.5 back in the day.


----------



## Deity Goddess (Aug 18, 2005)

Huh?  You mean HULK HOGAN could bench press 738 lbs?  Is there ANY proof of this?  I find that EXTREMELY hard to believe.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> Huh?  You mean HULK HOGAN could bench press 738 lbs?  Is there ANY proof of this?  I find that EXTREMELY hard to believe.


you could write him a letter and ask him if you dont believe it


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 18, 2005)

hulk? how old is he now? 95?


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 18, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> you could write him a letter and ask him if you dont believe it



Provide the address since you guys are such great friends


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

Cowbell said:
			
		

> Provide the address since you guys are such great friends


a one minute web search will give all you need to no pig smell


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 18, 2005)

> Terry Hogan ( Hulk) *a friend of my older brother* could bench 738.5 back in the day.



Why dont you provide it....since you know him and all



> a one minute web search will give all you need to *no pig smell*



 What does that even mean....dont insult me too badly or you might make me cry with such harsh words....I wouldnt want you to damage anything thinking of this incredible insults


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 18, 2005)

I've always wanted to see mark Henry on as much juice as Ronnie Coleman

What a monster..


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to see mark Henry on as much juice as Ronnie Coleman
> 
> What a monster..


please Henry was juicing like a pig


----------



## weazul1 (May 16, 2008)

*Mark Henry*

I am from a town not that far from Silsbee TX. Mark Henry is an ICON there. In school we had weight lifting competitins and that put us up against Silsbee sometimes, so believe me when I tell you that he is not juiced up and I would love for you to take a trip there someday and confront him. That way the tabloids would read retard gets beat by the strongest man.


----------



## BigDyl (May 16, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Tank Abbot 600



This was found to be fake.  While he could bench 400-500, he couldn't do 585.

That was probably 4 real plates.


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2008)

The way that bar bounced I don't think that was fake at all, what source claims this? I am muy curioso.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2008)

Ive heard that shit before that it was fake.  Really, who would make this shit up?  Honestly, I cant see Tank making it up.  He never gives a shit about shit.

And why did this thread come back up?


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2008)

- because some unknowing newbie bumped it with his first post.


----------



## KelJu (May 17, 2008)

P-funk said:


> yea, I was just going to reply that I am not sure 100% as I don't know him.  I do know that all the olympic weightlifters at the time who were on drugs and were the best in the world still sang his praise as being the strongest man ever because "they knew" he was clean.
> 
> The one thing that makes me want to believe him is that he was genetically a huge kid.  At age 9 mark Henery already weighed in at 220lbs!!  So, drugs or not, it is still safe to say that he is a freak of nature.



I met a kid at on a church trip that weighed 300lbs when he was 12. He transfered to our school when his dad got a job at our church.  Some friends and I went to the gym after Wednesday night youth church, and we invited him with us. He could bench press 315 the very first time he ever touched a weight. His form was ugly as shit, but he did it. He came out for football, and sucked because he had the most horrid condditioning, then moved the next year, so I don't know what happened to him. 

I'll never forget that there are some genetic freaks out there that are superior to me to matter how hard I try. Thats just life.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2008)

^ Yes. It is not abnormal that those of us who are NOT gifted and wish we were, to pursue things like weights the hardest. I was never that strong, without training I always benched a little under my bodyweight. So ever since I was a kid I admired strength, and considered being able to defend yourself something highly important. I have a slight paranoia about being victimized, perhaps watching too much Chuck Norris and Charles Bronson when I was a kid! 

There is a big black guy in my gym who can hit 405x10 during a working set, which for me is still so up there that its almost to be unbelieved until you see it. Buddy of mine Brian (also a "big black guy") used to be my size a few years ago, now he has ~21 inch arms at 5'11" although my bench is still better than his, he beats me everywhere else.


----------



## stevenonya (Jun 13, 2008)

Ryan Kennelly holds the current bench press record at 1070 lbs. (Though in conscious relation to the original query of the origin of this thread, he is not a professional wrestler)

Ryan Kennelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## danny81 (Jun 13, 2008)

the tank abott thing was not fake. and like he said how the hell do you boucne 600lbs off ur chest?


----------



## Adaldan (Jul 24, 2011)

From what I understand Hulk did reps under 450 ,  Maxed out raw somewhere between 500-525  in his prime in the early 80's.    In the Steroid Era of wrestling , Id imagine  the bench /strength  rankings would go something like this and I don't see any of these guys  maxing more than 550 (but could be wrong just havn't found that information)

Tony Atlas - Dino Bravo - Hulk Hogan - Ultimate Warrior - Animal from the road warriors- "The Barbarian".

The "golden" age of wrestling that is.

Im sure in the late 70's  Super Star Billy Graham could have hung with most of them as well , the guy did work out with Arnold at the original golds gym heh.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen a handful of guys in the gym that could put up over 500 raw.  I even saw a short stocky, lean guy put up 405x6.  He prolly weighed no more than 185.  I saw a short thick black guy put up 500x2.  So, it's rare, but no unheard of.  Of course, I'm sure most of those guys were juiced.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 24, 2011)

free bj's?  oh and gears >RON PAUL 2012^^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 24, 2011)

^^I'd like to see RP for pres also.  But, you've gotta know that it's never gonna happen.  A niche candidate like RP doesn't have much more of a chance of being elected than a 3rd party candidate.  I ain't terribly wild about Mitt, but he appears to be the only one that might have a chance of beating the messiah in 2012.  At least he has some real world success in his past while our current POTUS is racking up real world failure each and every day he's in office.

And no thanks on the free bjs.  Thanks for offering tho.  GYCH!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> ^^I'd like to see RP for pres also. But, you've gotta know that it's never gonna happen. A niche candidate like RP doesn't have much more of a chance of being elected than a 3rd party candidate. I ain't terribly wild about Mitt, but he appears to be the only one that might have a chance of beating the messiah in 2012. At least he has some real world success in his past while our current POTUS is racking up real world failure each and every day he's in office.
> 
> And no thanks on the free bjs. Thanks for offering tho. GYCH!


 LMAO ya i no it sucks i no that my vote will be wasted on ron becuase of that reason but hes the fucking man.  ill have to give Mitt a look and see what hes all about


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2011)

TJ Cline said:


> I knew John Cinna before he got into the WWF, he trained and worked at Golds Gym Venice. He could do 6 reps with 405 Raw on bench.



You knew him but you can't even spell his name? He was pretty small before WWE, if he could do that NOW I'd be impressed.

The numbers WWF claimed about height, weight and lifting have historically been inflated - "everyone" knows that. There are only a couple handful of 600 raw benchers in the world, much less was Warrior (he's awesome) doing that 25 years ago.


----------



## Aurangzeb (Jul 24, 2011)

These guys mentioned are all amazingly strong.I can only bench 210 lbs.The problem I have is twofold-I am 74 years old and a Canadian (Canadians rae never very strong)


----------

